# First Time Grower!



## RippinRebelz (Oct 1, 2017)

Ok first off I am going to try a dirt grow and a water grow! I just ordered my seeds today! First seeds are Master Kush Second Seeds are Wonder Woman! .... Didn't want to go to crazy on seeds until I get some time under my belt. 

Now first I need to know whats the best option for my to crack my seeds and let them sprout in if I'm putting that batch into the water!

Second I need to know how long to let them grow after sprouting before putting them into their permanent fixture! I have 3 tents setup. 31x31x71  x2, and a 4x8!

Third should I keep one female plant to use as a mother and keep clones just incase I have good luck with both strains?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2017)

You can put them on a folded, moistened paper towel, inside of a baggie and put it in a warm place til they crack, you could use peat pellets or root cubes like root riot or you could just stick em in soil.

They'll stretch 2 to 3 times in flower. I'd say you won't get much stretch on the MK so you can let those get huge. Probably give them a 60 day veg if you're flowering in the 4x8.

Just take cuts of everything, label everything and after harvest you can decide which you like the best and just keep those. Hope I helped a lil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2017)

I am quite partial to Rapid Rooters for starting seeds.  These are sponge like cubes made for starting seeds and cuttings.  These cubes can be used with both soil and hydro grows.  I do want to say though, that I think for your first grow, you should decide on either soil  or hydro, not both.  There is quite a learning curve with this growing thing--it is not like growing veggies or ornamentals. And growing hydro and growing in soil are quite different.  Hydro can be quite complicated as you need to keep a good eye on your ppms and Ph and adjust as necessary.  Soil grows are a little less picky.  No offense, but you calling it a water grow rather than a hydro grow makes me wonder if you have studied this growing method?  What type of hydro specifically are you looking at?

I do not keep mother plants.  I take cuttings from plants before they go into flowering for my next grow--essentially taking clones from clones.  I have found that eventually there is a lack of vigor from doing this, but that takes years.  If you have room, you may want to keep a mother.  I have found however, that most people like variety and don't want to smoke one (or two) strains all the time.  For example, both strains you bought are indica dominant--more a couch-lock variety.  You may find you want something sativa dominant that doesn't put you down if you want to smoke during the day.    

Tell us about your tents--lights, ventilation, fans, that kind of thing.  Let's make sure you are ready when you get those seeds.


----------



## RubyRed (Oct 9, 2017)

> First Time Grower!






> I have good luck with both strains?




I'm confused.  how can you be a" first time Grower "   if your good with those strains?...

the previous posters have you set straight, but I think you know


----------



## Keef (Dec 23, 2017)

I need to get out the O.F.C. more !
Rebel Welcome to MP !-- I'm a water pharmer and not exactly in a free state !-- I run Aero under LEDs ! -It's all I know !-- If there is anything I can do to help I'm usually around the O.F.C. regularly so hit me up if there is anything I can do to help !-- I think I'm about the only one running aero ?-- I'm also a cloner -- I got a White Widow turned 4 years old  in August --I clone from clones as well !--The 1st pic is the seed starting blocks I use to start seed under a dome -- When they big enough for the root to reach thru the foam collars I use I peel the foam off and place them in a neopreme collar and aero basket !-- They'll stay in until hargest !--Anyway this what I do !-- I grow Master Kush as well ! 

View attachment 20171223_163507.jpg


View attachment 20171223_163744-1.jpg


View attachment 20171223_163834.jpg


View attachment 20171223_140857-1.jpg


----------

